# Rita Hunter



## brunny2022 (30 d ago)

Post deleted by user


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Mairwyn! I look forward to seeing your videos on YouTube!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## REP (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, Mairwyn! It's good to hear from you. I have long enjoyed your mother's performances in Goodall's Ring, and I'm happy to hear that you're uploading other recordings of hers to your YouTube channel. I'd love to hear more English-language recordings in particular, as I'm currently on an English-language opera kick and your mother, like so many ENO regulars, had a wonderful talent for singing in English. I'll bookmark your channel and check in from time to time to see what you've uploaded. 

Also, I enjoyed your rendition of Sempre all'alba! Giovanna d'Arco is a great little opera from Verdi's early period; I wish it were done more often.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Mairwyn. I'm not the biggest of opera fans but I did know and enjoy your mother's singing. Hope all's well and we see more of you around the forums here.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Hi Mairwyn. I had the pleasure of hearing your mother in Glasgow about 45 or so years ago when ENO brought the Ring Cycle here. She was in spectacular voice and she and Albert Remedios made it a couple of evenings to cherish. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brunny2022 (30 d ago)

deleted


----------

